# Poem,and a picture!



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello to everyone!

I have abit of time on my hands, so I thought I'd offer a fun new thing for your betta/other fish pleasure. Poem and a picture! I have always liked to jot down cool poems all the time. and that muse is getting me to grow. So here's what I'm offering. a poem for your betta, or any other pet. written just for your betta. I can also write a neat little ditty for ya. I am also wanting to learn to draw better. (I'm pretty bad) but I'm offering the very best I can do drawing of your betta, with any kind of caption you may desire. Maybe even get into making them a new theme of avatar if you desire. Open to anything else to, just let me know what I can do.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

could you draw skylight? his picture is not showing his face though but he is a royal blue VT, with red splashes, a black face and red next to his gills(it is hard to describe him since he past away ='[[) , here is his picture:








thx if you can {=]


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright. I will be starting your drawing just as quick as I can. Did you want me to draw him as he is here? and try giving him a face as well, since I won't be drawing blurry?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes i will like him to have a head (lol it sounded funny XP) his head is normally grayish and has that red on his gills (i hoe you got the picture)
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=blue...=54&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:54&tx=103&ty=109
some thing like that, also his has this torn on his anal fin that is very long torn (it almost splits the fin)


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright. I am looking forward to undertaking my first ever Betta picture. I am going to do my best, but like I said, I am not good at drawing, but with practice I will be. Did you want me to create any kind of poem for him as well?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i do not mind ( i have a story but it is a bit long and sad)


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> could you draw skylight? his picture is not showing his face though but he is a royal blue VT, with red splashes, a black face and red next to his gills(it is hard to describe him since he past away ='[[) , here is his picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By chance do you have a more clear picture of this same guy? I can try my best at this, but my abilitys are very limited to begin with. I can do this for you, but if a more clear pic of him exists, I'd rather try with that. But as I say, either way it can be done


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm doing my best an starting this picture now. And what's the story? I guess I wanna get a feel of him, it will kinda tell me how to draw him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i wanted to get a female, and i saw him and there were no females. so i picked him up in a 0.5 gallon tank that came with him and i named him skylight on the way home. so when i had him in the tank my cats used to always drop him. so that is how he got a torn anal fin. so they moved my room and got a 27 gallon that was just for him. when ever i put on classical music, he would always build a bubble nest it made me happy to see him happy. but i also wanted to get some females too and that was my purpose to go to pet supplies. my parents told me (by force) to give skylight away to my little brother. i told my brother "take care of him an i mean it" he said "ok i will". they gave him the 27 gals (high) with him, and they gave my a 30 gals by width.so that how i got my first "two" females sapphire and scarlet. i regretted giving him away because i loved him and he was my first blue VT male. so back to my brother, and he lied. me and my dad had to take care of him, we fed him, cleaned the tank, etc. then my dumb brother wanted to get tetra's because my stupid mouth said that you could keep them with a male. he got 5 tetra's that where mean to the male. always harassed him, he got torned fins , and his anal fin never healed. so awhile that, he FINALLY started taking care of him. but he only cleaned the tank once a month or so. he never even goes to HIS OWN ROOM to check on HIS fish. i had ti check on him since i still loved skylight. then one day i went to check on him as usually, i noticed his anal and tail fin started to turn grey on the tips. i knew it was fin rot. but we had no money to buy a medication. so he was dyeing slowly. i got angry at my brother and wouldn't talk to him for days. so he died slowly. one day i woke up my brother told me that skylight died this mourning i told him " get the h*** out of my room" i really got mad at him because it was HIS FAULT for not caring properly. then like 3 days later he went up so dumbly " can i get red tail sharks??" i mean REALLY?!? i said mad as heck " you just killed your fish since you didn't care for it, and then you want red tail sharks that are harder to keep?!". my dad told him about elephant nosed fish. he got all excited about it but he doesn't even know to take care of a betta, i got mad after wards because you know what my dad said? " angelica help him take care of them when we could get them" i said "no, he has to learn to take care of his own fish BY HIMSELF". then a week later he got platies, he said " i really wanted elephant noses" pouting i got mad like he doesn't know how to care of anything. so he didn't care for skylight and also he never built a bubble nest when my brother had him, so he died in a place he never liked =''[


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well he is royal blue VT with red splashes on his anal fin with a torn on it. has a black-ish grey face with that red streak on his gill: something like these
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=male...2&tbnw=161&start=0&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=male...nw=230&start=121&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:121
i hope you got the picture


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

That is such a sad story. it really really is. I did draw skylight for you though. Like I said, I'm not a good artist, but I did the best I could for you and Skylight. I'm about to post it, I hope you like it. and btw, that story gave me a vague muse for a poem. I'd really like to write one for you and Skylight, as a memorial gift from me. Anyways,. if you don't like the picture I would be VERY happy to re-do it. I can only get better right?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks {=] an di love the picture i'll put it as my avi =3

also if you do more drawings it will help you get better, =] thanks you so much i miss skylight very much ='[ and regret i gave him away Doesn't matter he was a VT though i loved him =[


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> ok thanks {=] an di love the picture i'll put it as my avi =3
> 
> also if you do more drawings it will help you get better, =] thanks you so much i miss skylight very much ='[ and regret i gave him away Doesn't matter he was a VT though i loved him =[



:-D I'm glad you like the picture I drew. I was thinking about snooping through your albums, and drawing your fish, since I have no more takers. And personally, I like Skylight to. VT's and HMs are my fave. will be breeding both here soon. gonna try getting dragonscale VTs. and make em butterflys. gonna be work, but I'ma do it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is ok i don't mind
can you draw chili and lunar please?:

lunar:
















he is a DBT ( my fav finnage)

here is chili:
















he is a solid HM, with blue rays
thx if you can =]]


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be happy to draw both, I will get started sometime tonight, and then move onto drawing them. these are MUCH clearer, so they will look alot better. Thanks for wanting more pics from me, and I am VERY honored your actually using my first ever betta drawing for your avatar. <3 Skylight.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i can't wait =D. yea skylight's pic was on last year december or something. i love how you drew skylight it is so cute X33 i just miss him so, when ever i draw it is based on memory so it is kinda hard.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pictures are coming.*

I am so sorry it's taken me so long to get into drawing you these pictures. I will be starting Lunar within a few hours. Just been busy with irl stuff, then posting in alot of threads I'm subscribed to. XD. But yea, Lunar IS starting today, and I'm gonna be having it ready by tonight, I'm hoping. then it's to your HM. Ty for your patience.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

could you do a poem for my boy, dragon? hes my first betta, really charming, extra curious, always hungry, flares big at reflection, has pouty lips, explores everything, likes to sqeeze into all sizes of spaces, really eandearing and enchanting little fishie. . .
figured if youre gonna write a poem you need a bit of a mental pic.

here he is


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

bettaluvies said:


> could you do a poem for my boy, dragon? hes my first betta, really charming, extra curious, always hungry, flares big at reflection, has pouty lips, explores everything, likes to sqeeze into all sizes of spaces, really eandearing and enchanting little fishie. . .
> figured if youre gonna write a poem you need a bit of a mental pic.
> 
> here he is



I would be happy to write a poem for you. It will be a day or so maybe. I got a few pictures ahead of you, but I'm gonna be happy to write the poem for you. and thanks for both the mental/real picture. Your gonna be the first poem, but I will also draw the picture, as well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok, you could take your time no rush


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

Bettalover, I have Chili in the works as we speak right now! I think your going to enjoy him! Then Lunar is next!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks can't wait *excited face lol


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Chili*

I'm going to re-do Chili, because my colored pencils went out, and I want to retry his tail, but here is the first draft. Its in both color pencil, and crayon. I hope you like the first draft.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx =D


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Could you draw me flirt... ? please and thank you =D


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Flaretacious said:


> Could you draw me flirt... ? please and thank you =D


if your not to busy of course


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Ok, back in business.*

Alrigh everyone, sorry my drawings, and poems got backlogged. I've had a crazy week. But I'm going to re-draw Chili, and then Lunar, write poems, then I can work on Flirt. should be easy, I see her everyday.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx aqaurian blue :]]


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

your welcome guy. Sorry I've been so backed up.


----------

